# Seat Suspenion?



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

I have a very early Toro Z-master model 74203. It has no suspension under the seat or otherwise like the newer models. Will this seat suspension really make a difference and is it worth $150.00?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Aug,

Welcome to the forum.

If you do a lot of mowing, a professional grade seat will be greatly appreciated. Since you raised the question, I suspect that you are one that appreciates such a feature. Is your seat the same as the newer models? 

I have a JD 777 Ztrac mower (looks just like the Toro mower), with a thick "cushy" seat and I have noticed that it gives a very comfortable ride. It doesn't have a suspension under the seat.

Is it worth $150? It's your butt...you decide! Do you plan to keep the mower for a long time?


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

*Seat Suspention*

My seat is a fairly new replacement. This early model Toro has only two rubber grommets between the seat and the frame. I have been using a thick cushion but, due to a health condition, more is needed. My problem occurs when I mow over clumps of grass then bare ground which give me rapid jarring jolts. I was wondering if this would help smooth that out. I am trying to over seed to fill it in but they'll take time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Aug,

You definitely want to get the suspension system.

Another thing you might want to try.....let some air out of the rear tires to soften the ride. Let the tires absorb some of the shock. This will screw up your cutting height adjustment, you will probably have to raise the deck up a tad to compensate


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

OK....I thought about that but was concerned about damaging the tires.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G,day

I have a 5 year old Dixon ZTR and a couple of years ago because of my late age and to get away from the jarring I decided to change the seat for a suspension type of seat, I haven't looked back and I can scoot along at a reasonable pace now, mind you I slow down where the rougher ground is to save my ZTR a bit.

I have also adjusted the tyre pressure from 15psi to about 12psi to ease the jarring to the machine.

I have my seat bolted to the flip base of the original seat so as to be able to check battery etc, of course I don't have a seat sensor now, I did look to see if I could fit this, but not possible, also the higher seat position eases the bend stress on my knees, and this helps a lot now.

You wont be disappointed if you go ahead and fit the suspension seat, since fitting this seat to the ZTR, I have also replace the seat on my Kubota B2400 tractor with a suspension seat, The B2400 seat was kaput and needed replacing, my seat price was around $150AU ea.


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Fred. I guess anything is better than two rubber grommets between the seat and the frame. I ordered it and will report back on it in a week or two.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Aug;

I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT THE SUSPENSION SEAT IS HELD TO THE FLIP PLATE BY 3 BOLTS ONLY, THE TWO IN THE FRONT YOU CAN SEE AND ANOTHER IN THE MIDDLE AT THE REAR, A VERY EASY FITTING.

Fred


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Aug said:


> OK....I thought about that but was concerned about damaging the tires.


I run 7-8 PSI in my zero turn tires for a better ride.


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

Thanks DK. I'll drop some pressure. Mine are much higher.


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

*Seat Suspension*

It works pretty good. You will be higher in your seat so there is less control arm clearance between your belly and lap but it's less than the pillow I was using. Since you are higher in the seat you need to be a little more careful on those steep embankments. The center of gravity is different. It took a little time to find the right firmness adjustment for me, my tractor and the terrain I'm mowing but once I dialed in it works great. A damn site better then it was anyway!

Thanks for all your responses and input.


----------



## Aug (May 31, 2016)

*seat Suspention*

It made a big difference for me.


----------

